# The Kits



## ktown55 (Aug 31, 2010)

Hello, Everyone, What I'd Like To Know Is, Would It Be Ok To Take The Kits From Mom Now?  There 5 Wks Today, And I'd Like To Breed Her One More Time Before Winter, Or Is It To Late To Do That? Both the Doe And Buck Are In Cages Out Side And Not In A Barn Or Anything Like That..And Thats Another Thing, Come Winter And There Out Side What Would Be A Good Way To Take Care Of Them In The Cold,? I See Alot Of Breeders With There Rabbits Out Side All The Time..Thanks For Your Help .....Ktown55


----------



## Citylife (Sep 1, 2010)

In my opinion you can take them out and give them their own cage.  I doubt they are still nursing and should be eating kibble on a daily basis.  
And I would have no problem breeding her back now.  It is a good idea to still breed her back before she starts gaining some fat.  Fat is not good for your breeding does.

Good luck to you.
The lady w/4 dogs, 4 city chickens, 5 meat rabbits, their kits and a lizard.


----------

